# Need help.plssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!



## dark_lord24 (May 18, 2010)

Hi there everybody. I just signed up in this forum. I am searching for a muay thai gym. But the problem is not this. The problem is that I live in ALBANIA, EUROPE. I have contacted the most famous gyms in the world and nobody is answering me. What should i do???


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2010)

Why should they answer you?  What are you asking them?

Look around; I'd be surprised if there isn't somewhere to train in your area.


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2010)

Well when I get no answers I simply take matters into my own hands, take a phone book, list the gym and addresses and take a trip and visit them. That would be the wises thing to do and it lets you see what type of training hall they have.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

I would go online & try to do some research of the local gyms around me first then try to contact them & see what they say.

Good Luck :asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Guys, I'm sure dark lord won't be offended but this is Albania we are talking about so cut him some slack!


I can't help with clubs in Albania but I do know of an Albanian martial artist in Australia who may have some knowledge of what's available in your home country. I will Pm you the details.


----------

